# Android Apps



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

Does anyone use an Android App on their phone to keep track of which machine you life which weight on and how many sets/reps etc etc? I used to have a good one a few years back but can't remember what it's called now. Have tried a few in last few days but none that I like. Can anyone recommend a good one please? thanks


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

have just seen another thread (I should have checked first)... will give fitness buddy a go


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Jefit (pro version) is really good.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

I had a go at a few last night, I'm going back to my notepad on my phone instead.....easier. thanks tho


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

You can't beat the old pen and paper.

So many apps create a solution to a problem which never existed!!


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

I never see anyone in my gym logging stuff on their phones or otherwise.... I feel like I'm a bit weird when I go to my phone after every machine.


----------

